# Suggestion For 2.1 setup (Edifier P5080M Vs F & D A520 )



## kpkini (Jan 26, 2012)

Planning for a 2.1 setup for music (Rock, metal, trance) & movies ... Max budget of 2.5K ... Am stuck betw these two

*www.flipkart....story_speaker_3

OR

*www.infibeam....M.html?id=Black

F & D A520 has great customer reviews on flipkart, lacks USB playback & treble control .....

Could not find many reviews about this Edifier model P3080M, it can play tracks from USB drive .. 

Specs wise both are similar ... however F & D has larger satellites ( 4 inch, 16 W ) Vs edifier satellites (3 inch, 10 W) 

Anybody has had experience with both ????


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2012)

Sony SRS-D4 @2.1K
Logitech Z323


----------



## kpkini (Jan 27, 2012)

But the ones that i have shown in th elink have better specs ??? 

Please suggest which one to go for among the two ???


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 28, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Sony SRS-D4 @2.1K
> Logitech Z323



D4 - poor SQ.
Z323 - Sub distorts(a lot).



kpkini said:


> But the ones that i have shown in th elink have better specs ???



Can u kindly say, what makes you think that? 
I can clear things up..


----------



## kpkini (Jan 29, 2012)

Both the sets i mentioned have larger drivers ,,, higher RMS for both sub & satellites .. edifier is know to make quality products ,,, fenda however is swimming in unknown seas ,,,, however fenda has great customer reviews in flipkart ,,,,


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 29, 2012)

kpkini said:


> 1. Both the sets i mentioned have larger drivers,
> 2. higher RMS for both sub & satellites..
> 3. edifier is know to make quality products, fenda however is swimming in unknown seas ,,,, however fenda has great customer reviews in flipkart ,,,,



1. larger drivers doesn't always mean better sounding, SNR, THD+N are a few imp. factors.. More importantly, speakers can never be judged by their specs...
2. RMS shows only the quantity not quality, i would say its a gimmick..
3. check *Here*


----------



## renlouis (Jul 17, 2012)

Experience using Fenda A520:

Frankly, I bought this 2.1 for movies and so I am happy. As far as its performance in music is concerned, it appears it hardly defeats even Creative SBS A300′s bass and treble reproduction. I am telling again, I am very happy as it delivers excellent midrange as well as clear sharp deep bass.

Let me say the reasons and see the comparisons below after my testing. I have been using SBS A300 for 4 years.

SBS A300 Vs F&D A520 —->

- Mix of Tight and Boomy bass Vs slightly Boomy bass with lacking tight bass.

- Average midrange Vs Excellent midrange reproduction. This makes movies much real and enjoyable.

- Average deep bass clarity Vs Sharp deep bass clarity (theater feeling.)

- Fair treble reproduction Vs just average treble reproduction.

- Overwhelming bass Vs Well balanced bass and impressive midranges (Makes overall listening experience stunning)

No tight bass. Such a bass range appears not reproducible by the subwoofer. I remember many songs that has tight bass sounds as well as vibrations clearly pronounced by SBS A300, but disappearing in A520. Maybe the sub specializes in deep bass only (20Hz to 120Hz), then the upper bass end probably suffers. Those deep bass and vibrations SBS A300 struggled to reproduce are well heard and clear in A520. Overall in my view, this makes A520 not up to the mark for music. However the deep bass makes movies real and we feel we are in a theater. It also males us think the frequency reproduction gap between sub and satellites is somewhat large to get noticed while listening.

For the money we pay, this is excellent for movies and may not be good for music. Also a refreshing experience for all who used Creative in the past days.

It is also clear that from its specs… A520 will behave like this. Build quality is excellent and amazed to see the stuff.

Also since the bass is not tight, we may have to give more bass via SRS trubass, DFX etc for a heart thumping bass from the sub.

Anyway, I really really enjoy it for movies.


----------



## dissel (Jul 20, 2012)

^^
Thanks for posting A-520 review, 

Anyone point out any website review of A-520 ? Still can't find any reliable one....plus I want to know is there any Bass reflex hole in the sub woofer ?

And where this volume knob situated ? Treble knob is missing right ?

Anyone consider Sony SRS D-8 which is priced double and also 60watt RMS total (AFAIK). Please share your thoughts.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2012)

kpkini said:


> Planning for a 2.1 setup for music (Rock, metal, trance) & movies ... Max budget of 2.5K ... Am stuck betw these two
> 
> *www.flipkart....story_speaker_3
> 
> ...


What the hell did you do with the URLs?


----------



## kpkini (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks guys for the input ..

Buy i upped my budget and went for a 5.1 setup .. F & D 6000 .... worth every penny for movies and average for music ... The bass is awesome , at 3/4th volume and bass levels the windows in the house start rattling .... anybody wants to know more do PM your queries...


----------

